# Help with Plant info



## wes.pastor (Jun 23, 2008)

Lagenandra meeboldii

Family: Araceae 
Continent:
Region:
Country of origin:
Type: Rhizome
Brackish:
Height: 12-14″
Width:
Light requirements:
Temperature:
Hardness tolerance:
pH tolerance:
Growth: Slow
Demands:
Difficulty: 

That what i have been able to find out on my own. Can anyone fill in the banks It seems that there is a small debate as to wheter this is a crypt or an Anubias.:fencing: So couls someone plase help me fill in the blanks?:clock:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> That what i have been able to find out on my own. Can anyone fill in the banks It seems that there is a small debate as to wheter this is a crypt or an Anubias. So couls someone plase help me fill in the blanks?


It is neither. It is the genus _Lagenandra_, which is closely related to _Cryptocoryne_. You can see pictures of _Lagenandra_ species and find an article about one of them on the crypt pages by Jan Bastmeijer:
http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html

Kasselmann discusses some _Lagenandra_ species her book, Aquarium Plants.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

There is info on this plant in the Baensch Aquarium Atlas vol 2.

Here's a link:

http://books.google.com/books?id=Je...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result#PPA75,M1

I hope this helps


----------



## wes.pastor (Jun 23, 2008)

:wave:Well the information gathered so far is weak.

Here's the up-dated spec's:
Family: Araceae
Continent:	
Region:	
Country of origin:	
Type: Rhizome
Way of propagation: Side shoots of Rhizome
Brackish:	
Recommended substrate:	
Placement:	
Height: 12.0 - 15.0 cm
Width: 6.0 - 8.0 cm
Light requirements:	
Temperature: 22.0 - 28.0 C
Hardness tolerance:	
DH of water: 
pH tolerance: 6.0 - 7.5
Growth: Slow
Demands:	
Difficulty:	

As one can see the information is lacking at best I'm not sure whether I would like this plant as yet. Without information it's hard to make informed choices. So I gues I'll have to leave this out for now.

Thanks for the site information, I have already been to those.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

On that website HeyPK posted it says it's not suited to the aquarium, just emersed culture. Is that what you're looking at doing?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm surprised this hasn't been added to the Plantfinder yet. At one point Laganadra meboldii 'pink' was floating around the hobby and in the swap and shop. It grows fine in submersed culture, unfortunately I don't have much more info to give you myself.....eventually someone who's had alot more experience with it than me will be able to give you a better answer


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Kasselmann says that it can be grown submersed, but growth is slow. Actually, so does the Baench Atlas.


----------

